# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Jeux >  Smiley d'Or 2012 : Le Jeu

## CaDegenere

Bonjour Mesdames, Mesdemoiselles, Messieurs !

Drizzt et moi mme avons l'honneur de vous prsenter la premire, dernire et unique dition des smileys d'or 2012 !
Profitez-en, vous ne savez pas ce que l'avenir vous rserve : fin du monde, apro gant, coupure internet mondiale ou changement d'anne !


Petit rappel des rgles pour ceux qui oublient d'une anne sur l'autre, ou qui n'ont jamais eu l'occasion de participer :

- 10 smileys, que vous devez interprter, selon les mandres tortueux de votre esprit. Chacune de ces interprtations sera note sur 5 points par Drizzt et moi mme.
- 2 smileys bonus, nots  notre seule discrtion. Les smileys bonus ne sont l que pour dpartager les ex-aequo ventuels, ou pour rajouter des points. Et oui, en tant qu'organisateurs, on en fait ce qu'on veut.
- Interdiction d'diter une fois votre rponse soumise.
- Uniquement les rponses au jeu dans ce thread. Pour discuter de a ou d'autre chose, il y a soit le bistrot du coin, soit ici.
- Vous pouvez poster vos rponses jusqu'au 30 novembre inclus.
- Il est (trs) mal vu de copier sur ses camarades de jeu.
- N'hsitez pas  participer ! Si on se moque de vous, a sera uniquement dans votre dos. Ou ici.

*ATTENTION !* Cette anne, une "lgre" modification a t apporte : ce sera  vous, chers participants, de trouver les smileys bonus,  partir d'une phrase toute simple.
Un exemple ? Pour "_bonhomme souriant_" vous pouvez proposer *:-)*
Bon courage.


Etttttttttttttt.... C'est partiiiiiiiiiiiiiii !!!


*Les smileys :*




> 1. %





> 2. %^)





> 3. !#%





> 4. &&%!





> 5. %





> 6. ]%+]





> 7. <-%





> 8. %-{





> 9. %%





> 10. ~%3



*BONUS :*




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"





> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"





Amusez-vous bien et bonne chance  tous !

----------


## shadowmoon

Faut Bien un premier !

Fait en utilisant la mthode *La Rache*, certifie iso 1664




> 1. %


Une prcision au micron prt est ncessaire pour ce trou




> 2. %^)


Limbcile heureux




> 3. !#%


Attention  ne pas trop minorer les partitions (de musique)




> 4. &&%!


Et et pan




> 5. %


Ouverture des soldes au Royaume Uni




> 6. ]%+]


Le systme d'accroche entre les deux wagons est sur le point de s'ouvrir




> 7. <-%


Vue intrieure d'une cafetire en marche (< tant le filtre)




> 8. %-{


Le moustachu fou




> 9. %%


tape finale d'une mitose vue  travers un microscope lectronique  balayage




> 10. ~%3


*Une information  mettre au conditionnel, mais il semblerait bien que je vous aime*

BONUS :




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


(o●o)[][][][]




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


ʗ|ɿ|

----------


## Golgotha

Je me lance...  ::calim2:: 




> 1. %


- Le .357 Magnum  :8-): 




> 2. %^)


- Quelquun qui souris aprs stre pris une grosse racl.




> 3. !#%


- Un cycliste ( gauche) tente de monter lobstacle.




> 4. &&%!


- Une file d'attente  l'ANPE.




> 5. %


- Un fer  repasser.




> 6. ]%+]


- La tte dun robot.




> 7. <-%


- Il est dubitatif.




> 8. %-{


- Mon pre.  ::aie:: 




> 9. %%


- Un fantme qui fait peur.  ::calim2:: 




> 10. ~%3


- Une magnifique rose rouge.


Bonus :




> 1. X0


Noir et blanc.




> 2. ~O


Le dbut de toute vie.

----------


## Sunchaser

Bonsoir,
Voici ma modeste participation:




> 1. %


. Il a renvers sa chaise, a roul sous la table, pour finalement tomber dans les pommes... quelle cuite !




> 2. %^)


. C'est un chemin pour Dora l'exploratrice ! D'abord on doit traverser une fort en suivant le petit chemin entre les arbres, ensuite on doit gravir une montagne, 
pour arriver enfin sur une belle plage ! 
On chante tous en coeur: Allons-y let's go ! C'est parti les amis, nous allons-y-arriver ! Je sais qu'on peut y arriver ! Ou allons-nous ? Au chemin-dans-la-fort ! Clap-clap.
Ou allons-nous ? Au chemin-dans-la-fort ! Clap-clap.
Et si jamais vous ne vous souvenez plus, il suffit d'appeler "la carte" ! Et la, il y a ce truc insupportable qui viens nous crier dans les oreilles: chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte, chui la carte ... chui la cccaaaAAAAAAAaarrrte !.
Et la, j'ai envie de tuer Dora.




> 3. !#%


. Sortir un filet de la marinade et bien goutter. Le passer au gril. Servir entre 2 beaux bouquets de lgumes.




> 4. &&%!


. Un voiture Belge pour les Francais, ou Francaise pour les Belges: 2 conducteurs et 2 volants ... danger en perspective.




> 5. %


. Une livre la tonne de "%" !?! ET bien ... ca serait vraiment dommage de s'en priver. Allez hop ! Mettons-en partout dans les Smileys 2012 !




> 6. ]%+]


. L'abdomen du patient est ouvert, on y a pos des intruments et le chirurgien commence a ausculter la tuyauterie (le reste du corps du patient est soigneusement recouvert)




> 7. <-%


. Avec sa pince, il tire les parties des vicres qui doivent tre amputes ....




> 8. %-{


. Ce sigle indique aux serveurs de la reception que c'est l'heure de la cascade de champagne.




> 9. %%


. Des cheveux boucls entourent un visage dont on ne voit que les yeux ... 




> 10. ~%3


. Un opration chirurgicale a la base du pnis ...  pov'gars, ca doit pas tre marrant.

*Bonus*



> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


   >~~{ []--[]--[] }~~<




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


   ~~~~*~~~~ / []

----------


## Barsy

> 1. %


Elvis a mang sa guitare.




> 2. %^)


Bozzo a mang son chapeau.




> 3. !#%


Bigleux !




> 4. &&%!


Les actions ont surpondr une quote part sur la valorisation des marchs.




> 5. %


The stock options have surpondered a part quote on the market valorization.




> 6. ]%+]


Le torro tore le taureau tourment. 




> 7. <-%


Un Tinois fabrique un vlo.




> 8. %-{


Un taureau sur un vlo.




> 9. %%


Isaac Asimov
(La dernire fois, j'avais eu le max de point avec cette rponse, soyons opportuniste  ::mrgreen:: )
Si a marche, l'an prochain je rpond Isaac Asimov pour chaque smiley.




> 10. ~%3


Le beurre, l'argent du beurre et les miches de la crmire

*BONUS :*




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


#%M-M




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


(|/~/

----------


## XxArchangexX

Un nouveau participant, j'aime bien le principe imaginatif  ::): .




> 1. %


Il triche, il faut lancer une boule par une  la ptanque.




> 2. %^)


C'est beau un arbre gnalogique, le grand pre, le pre et le fils mais il n'aura pas de petit fils  si F9 peut tre  ::D: .




> 3. !#%


La dernire ligne du clavier d'un tlphone portable ( verifies tu ?)





> 4. &&%!


2 contre 1, je parie quand mme sur celui de droite 




> 5. %


Le modulo is undefined, il doit manquer un paramtre




> 6. ]%+]


il y en a un qui a voulu faire le malin avec des tables au cirque et qui est tomb




> 7. <-%


On est en alerte niveau 2 le parapluie ne sert  rien  ::D: 




> 8. %-{


Le tir  l'arc est une bonne discipline 




> 9. %%


 Il est cach dans les buissons mais c'est quoi je ne sais pas




> 10. ~%3


Qui a lanc ce % sur un coeur il est cass en deux maintenant  ::(: 
BONUS :




> Citation:
> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


|||[] 




> Citation:
> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


 -O-
 [~]

----------


## jbrasselet

> 1. %


Etat de surprise de ma chrie  l'annonce de notre prochain diner campagnard. Au programme : coucher de soleil et pique-nique improvis



> 2. %^)


Monsieur Guillotin vient de trouver une superbe invention et la prsente  qui de droit



> 3. !#%


L'tat de surprise de ma chrie en se rendant compte qu'une fois sur place, nous n'avons que du pain et du beurre !



> 4. &&%!


Monsieur Guillotin vient de comprendre qu'il pourrait bien tre le nime testeur de sa nouvelle invention. Oups.



> 5. %


S'installer dans les bras l'un de l'autre contre un tronc d'arbre au calme, a n'a pas de prix ?



> 6. ]%+]


Le roi soleil est sur de la force de ses troupes et sait qu'il pourra mater sans souci les troupes ennemies et la rbellion si jamais le tiers-tat ose tenter de s'extirper de sa condition



> 7. <-%


Oui bon la vue est pas top contre l'arbre, allons sur cette colline nous verrons mieux le coucher de soleil.



> 8. %-{


La reine Antoinette va-t-elle russir  choisir sa robe avant de passer  la guillotine



> 9. %%


Robespierre prpare les plans pour la prise de la bastille. (et non, je sais cela aurait du tre quelque chose avec ma chrie mais cela aurait t trop attendu)



> 10. ~%3


Zoidberg (personne de futurama) se ballade avec une banane sur la tte (j'en avais marre de la bastille et merci de me laisser tranquille regarder le coucher de soleil avec ma chrie, nous sommes l pour le calme)
Pour info : http://static.minilua.com/wp-content...9/zoidberg.png


BONUS :





> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


#### >> ~ _ _||||||||




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


(| $|

----------


## Bousk

> %


trs faible soleil dans le pays aujourd'hui




> %^)


un chinois en chapeau de crmonie qui prend une vague aprs un combat de boxe (perdu, de toute vidence avec la tronche en biais comme a !)




> !#%


Oh non, j'ai oubli ma grille de morpion au PMU !




> &&%!


Dupont et Dupond hsitent entre la balanoire ou le lapdance




> %


Attention le prix affich est faux




> ]%+]


sous-ensemble de pas grand chose  fort fort lointain




> <-%


Tu crois que la gueule en biais est un handicap ? T'as vu mon nez ?




> %-{


Attention invasion d'aliens  l'horizon




> %%


Sant !




> ~%3


Presque 3 fois rien

BONUS :





> "La prise de la bastille"




```

```





> "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"




```

```

----------


## ledisciple

Petit nouveau  ce jeu, j'espre ne pas tre  redondant.




> 1. %


Un u avec une bquille et un bras dans le pltre. Le pauvre, il a voulu suivre un o, poursuivi par un y, mais il a gliss sur un i ...

C'est un y qui chang de camp. Il a pass de droite  gauche. Evidemment, son ancien camp l'insulte et le prend pour un traitre ...





> 2. %^)


Le port d'un chapeau et d'une boucle d'oreille  droite est obligatoire pour cette activit. Le port d'une boucle d'oreille  gauche est formellement interdit.





> 3. !#%


Les insultes sont interdites sur developpez.com !!! Mme sur un jeu !!! Merci de consulter les rgles du forum (http://club.developpez.com/regles/)





> 4. &&%!


Whaoo !! C'est le plus merveilleux et le plus extraordinaire smiley que j'ai pu voir de ma vie. Drizzt et CaDegenere ont vraiment t touchs par la grce. Ils sont beaux, intelligents, formidables ... (a va le lchage de cul pour gagner l?  ::aie::  )




> 5. %


La crise continue  gagner du terrain. Aprs l'Italie, la Grce, l'Espagne, la France ... voila que maintenant, c'est au tour de la Grande Bretagne ... On en  sortira jamais ..





> 6. ]%+]


tututut !!! H non, c'est perdu !!! Ho quel dommage ... La bonne rponse tait ]++]. Vous n'avez donc pas gagn le super gros lot du bingo ... Mais tant mieux pour les futurs candidats !! Le super gros lot du bingo va augmenter de 1000  !!!





> 7. <-%


Ah tiens, Un cour d'anatomie masculine. On a bien le gland  :  < . Ensuite le pnis : - .Et pour finir les testicules :  %





> 8. %-{


En cas de dpressurisation, un masque d'oxygne tombera automatiquement  votre porte. 
Tirez sur le masque pour librer l'oxygne. Placez le sur votre visage. Une fois votre masque ajust, il vous est possible d'aider d'autres personnes. 
En cas d'vacuation, un panneau lumineux "Exit" vous permet de localiser l'issue la plus proche de votre sige. Les issues de secours sont situes de chaque ct de la cabine,  l'avant, au centre,  l'arrire. 

Pour vacuer l'avion, suivez le marquage lumineux. Les issues seront ouvertes par l'quipage. 
Les toboggans se dploient automatiquement.





> 9. %%


Trs jolies boucles d'oreilles madame ... ha pardon ... monsieur ...





> 10. ~%3


Trs jolie reprsentation d'crire cuniforme ! Pour les deux, trois nergumes qui ne suivent pas l'criture cuniforme est un systme d'criture mis au point en Basse Msopotamie entre 3400 et 3200 avant J.-C. et ... zZz zZz zZz


Bonus :




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"




```

```




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


___________

      ~~
      ---

----------


## Alvaten

Comme chaque anne on va essayer  ::): 




> 1. %


Un kangourou boxeur



> 2. %^)


Un picasso perdu, ca vaut toujours sont pesant de cacahuettes




> 3. !#%


Une mandoline, pratique pour faire un gratin de patate !




> 4. &&%!


L'accouplemeent des penguin !




> 5. %


Il y a un rabais sur les demi cloche cette anne




> 6. ]%+]


Ne pas presser le bouton rouge !




> 7. <-%


Voila ce qui arrive quand on boit trop, ca ressort !




> 8. %-{


Quel drole d'outils, un forceps ?




> 9. %%


Un juge anglais




> 10. ~%3


Une nouvelle sorte de jouet pour adulte

BONUS :




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


      II   II
,,,,_%%%_,,,,




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


___@___
XXXXXXX

----------


## Gaet2402

J'espre qu'il n'est pas trop tard pour jouer : )




> 1. %


Une chaise est colle au plafond,  cot du ventilateur de plafond et de l'ampoule




> 2. %^)


Un skateur va arriver en haut d'un half pipe




> 3. !#%


Les jambes du soldat sont rests  gauche du barbel, pas le corps...




> 4. &&%!


Deux oiseaux protgent les oeufs dans le nid




> 5. %


Shredder et son casque (tortues ninja)




> 6. ]%+]


On a ouvert la trousse de secours, il y a deux rouleaux de sparadrap  gauche




> 7. <-%


Deux cerises au bout de leur tige




> 8. %-{


Un siamois vient de tomber en arrire




> 9. %%


Vue de dessus : un marathon avec les spectateurs sur les cots




> 10. ~%3


Un nez avec un poil qui sort de la narine gauche et un double piercing  droite


BONUS :




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


|>-(o_,
|>-(o_,
|
| o
|/\
|/ L
|
|   
|   
|   |
|>Jo
|_________      
| - - - - - - \
|__________/
|__________|
| - - - - - - \
|_____-____/ 
|_>_______ |
| - - - - - - \
|_____-____/  
|__________|. . .^
| - - - - - - -\__|_|
|______-___/





> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


_______\ \ ( ) / /_______
. ___________
./       /|
|__________ |/

----------


## ternel

Enfin, j'ai russi  trouver du temps pour participer.
Je suis heureux d'apporter ma modeste contribution  l'illumination gnrale.




> 1. %


Un biologiste heureux parti en trombe, faisant tomber sa chaise, en laissant sa bactrie miraculeuse encore en place devant le microscope.




> 2. %^)


La bourse monte enfin, j'en suis si heureux que mon sourire eclipse mes yeux!




> 3. !#%


Mon shell est perdu, son prompt traduit son trouble.
Heureusement que j'ai pris shell en troisime langue!
Voici une petite traduction, rien que pour vous:
"O suis-je?"Renvoyez-moi dans la matrice!Entrez une commande, s'il vous plait"




> 4. &&%!


Deux boudhas assis en tailleurs contemplent avec dlectation le paysage qui s'offre  leurs yeux:
Une jolie rivire coule entre deux collines verdoyantes, en se dirigeant vers la clbre muraille barrant l'horizon.




> 5. %


Tiens une cloche de paques  moiti censure...




> 6. ]%+]


Le Matre Controle Principal, revisit par minecraft. Le MCP de Tron pouvant effectivement tre reprsent par ):+)




> 7. <-%


Pouvez-vous m'indiquez, s'il vous plait, un bon remde contre les toux grasses?




> 8. %-{


La moustache de ce brave homme est si longue qu'elle cache les commissures de ses lvres.




> 9. %%


Une vache barnaise attend encore que passe le train.




> 10. ~%3


En raison d'une climatologie locale particulirement brumeuse, la charette s'est encore embourbe.

BONUS :



> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


888= :::.
(Car, pour ceux qui ne le saurait pas, les six tours de la Bastille contenait 7 prisonniers en tout.)




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


≃≃"A trop regarder la tartine, vous avez rat le couch du soleil..."

----------


## Lady

Bon on m'a dit de faire le vide dans mon esprit avant de particip alors 
...
... ...
... ... ...
Bip bip bip le cerveau que vous avez demandez est aux abonns absents veuillez ressayer plus tard!






> 1. %


Un couple a voulu faire un 69 sur une chaise mais celle-ci c'est renverse: les voil en 96 avec le coussin qui a valdingu au loin!
(note : plus je fixe le caractre '%' plus j'ai l'impression de voir 96 crit ... c'est dingueuh !!)




> 2. %^)


Il essaye de loucher pour voir le bout de son nez et a le fait marrer!




> 3. !#%


a c'est le smiley qui m'aura fait perdre toute chance de gagner tellement il m'inspire pas!!




> 4. &&%!


Des pingouins  l'envers et en parfaite synchronisation tentent de choper les poissons qui font un balais aquatique... Le spectacle de la nature est merveilleux!!




> 5. %


Ma fille qui set sont doudou aussi grand qu'elle (elle est assise et comme elle a pris froid je lui ai mis une charpe)




> 6. ]%+]


Un mathmaticien consciencieux  voulu tre sur qu'on comprenne bien qu' ce stade de l'quation il faut utilis n'importe quel relle STRICTEMENT suprieur  96 !




> 7. <-%


Un joli bouquet de roses




> 8. %-{


Space invader version ascii Art : "%" = les invaders  "-" le tir "{" vaisseau du joueur.




> 9. %%


Moi aprs le concert de Nigthwish en dbut d'anne, les oreilles exploses et le yeux qui n'en revienne toujours pas !




> 10. ~%3


Un spermatozode amoureux ?

BONUS :


1. "La prise de la bastille"


```

```

Moi prenant le mtro  Bastille : bien quoi c'est la prise (de l)a Bastille


2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr" 


```

```


Et je m'excuse de fautes qui se seraient glisses dans ce post mon cerveau tant teind ... (en mme temps mme allum a n'aurait pas chang grand chose)

----------


## Nhaps

Et go  ::): 




> 1. %


Un chat sur le dos




> 2. %^)


La face droite ( enfin gauche car vu de face ) d'un tout mignon petit cochon




> 3. !#%


L'histoire de guillaume tell, la fleche sur le mec completement choqu et la pomme coup en deux qui tombe




> 4. &&%!


C'est la chenille qui redemaaaaaarre !




> 5. %


Bernard l'hermitte




> 6. ]%+]


Une femme en surpoid qui fait du step et leve des petites haltres




> 7. <-%


Un pur sang ( pourcent ) qui galope vers la gauche




> 8. %-{


Cyclope le X-men qui fait des lasers avec ses yeux qui tranchent tout sur son passage




> 9. %%


Un ninja cach dans les buissons




> 10. ~%3


une sirene vu de dessus  ::mouarf:: 




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


(o.o) " Ben ouais une prise quoi =)"




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


||D

----------


## edgarjacobs

Et hop!

1. %			Rchauffez les plats au micro-onde

2. %^)			Clin d'oeil d'un borgne

3. !#%			Allez directement en prison sans passer par la case dpart

4. &&%!			H, h. Bon sang, mais c'est bien sur!

5. %			        Livres en seconde main

6. ]%+]			Et plus si affinits

7. <-%			Dpannage en cours

8. %-{ 			Mets tes lunettes

9. %%			Ah, t'as mis tes boucles d'oreilles !

10. ~%3			Mer agite

1. "La prise de la bastille"			\/ [][][] \/

2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurre"			B_O_F

----------


## Robin56

Bonjour  tous,

Excusez moi, je suis un peu en retard, j'allais manquer le concours. Je m'y atle de suite :



> 1. %


C'est un lumbricidae europen sortant de terre. Celui-ci semble avoir 3 jours environ.




> 2. %^)


Lui-mme deux minutes plus tard, devant une bouche d'oisillon probablement (a se reconnait  sa petite langue). On remarque mme qu'il s'est fais manger la tte (RIP).




> 3. !#%


Une toile de tente deux personnes.




> 4. &&%!


Un nem  deux ingrdients, je penche pour le crabe/crevette. On reconnait bien la galette de riz.




> 5. %


Un microscope, on reconnait bien le pied  gauche et l'objectif. Vu la rondeur de l'chantillon, je penche pour une gote de sang (Dexter quand tu nous tiens).




> 6. ]%+]


Vue de dessus d'une voiture de sport dcapotable (deux places seulement). Le + indique surement un moteur de type V8.




> 7. <-%


Panneau typique de signalisation signifiant "Zone de covoiturage sur votre gauche".




> 8. %-{


Tournez votre tte sur la gauche, on reconnait bien le "Grappin" de Toy Story. On remarque bien l'engrenage visible au dessus.




> 9. %%


Un transformer, j'ai l'impression que c'est Bumblebee. On reconnait bien son modle de roue et son expression du visage (on dit visage pour un Autobot ?).




> 10. ~%3


Tournez votre tte sur la droite, voici une rose cardinal de richelieu. On la reconnait  ses ptales amples.

BONUS :
Citation:
1. "La prise de la bastille"



> [.][>#[


Citation:
2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"



> {~~}\\

----------


## Auteur

Je me suis vid l'esprit  ::zen::  et je me suis lanc :




> % : un gadget, un bidule et une chose





> %^) : un bidule, un bazar et un fourbi





> !#% : un bitonio, un zinzin et un bidule





> &&%! : deux zoizos , un bidule et un bitonio





> % : un engin et un bidule





> ]%+] : un bric  brac, un bidule, un vieux truc et un bric  brac





> <-% : un ovni, un truc moins vieux et un bidule





> %-{ : un bidule, un truc moins vieux et une bricole





> %% : un bidule, deux trucmuches et un bidule





> ~%3 : un barda, un bidule, un chiffre



1. "La prise de la bastille"


2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"
Pice jointe 105774

----------


## Christophe P.

A force de lire les commentaires sur ce jeu j'ai craqu.

*Les smileys :*




> 1. %


Une chaise renverse et des rouleaux de papier toilette (simple paisseur), dont un droul.




> 2. %^)


Une poussette pour bb (pencher la tte  droite).




> 3. !#%


Papi dans sa chaise roulante (pencher la tte  gauche).




> 4. &&%!


Deux chats faisant comme s'ils n'taient pas responsables du bazar  ct d'eux (alors qu'en fait tout est de leur faute).




> 5. %


Un anglais sapprtant  traverser la manche pour aller de Londres  Lille.




> 6. ]%+]


Diable cornu qui sourit malgr le fait qu'il vienne de se faire casser la gueule (pencher la tte sur gauche).




> 7. <-%


Bouquet de fleurs, pas toutes fraches (pencher la tte sur droite).




> 8. %-{


Gamin faisant le mariol sur sa poussette (pencher la tte sur droite).




> 9. %%


Princesse Leia.




> 10. ~%3


Rponse auto-censure car le forum est accessible aux moins de 18 ans.

*BONUS :*



> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


1407




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


!|

----------


## Sve@r

Je me lance pour mon premier

1. %
La balance de la justice


2. %^)
Rocky Balboa


3. !#%
Veuillez souffler s'il vous plait...



4. &&%!
Sarah Connors ? Oui ? Pan !


5. %
Le cot de la vie va encore augmenter


6. ]%+]
T'as laiss la porte ouverte


7. <-%
Igor Bogdanoff


8. %-{
Grichka Bogdanoff


9. %%
Jeu de ptanque


10. ~%3
Titeuf aime Nadia


BONUS :

1. "La prise de la bastille"
14


2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr" 
Oذ/

----------


## pcaboche

Comme promis, j'ai attendu la dernire minute pour participer...  ::mrgreen:: 

J'ai pas laiss mon cerveau au vestiaire (quoi que...  ::aie:: ).  la place, j'ai prfr faire une recherche d'images (parce que c'est souvent plus parlant que de longues explications...).



%

Un animal cras, les tripes  l'air... (oui a commence fort...)




%^)

Pinocchio !




!#%





&&%!

Vous avez tout cass !  ::toutcasse:: 



%





]%+]





<-%





%-{





%%





~%3

Celui-l, c'est le smiley X du concours (c'est d'ailleurs pour cela qu'il se trouve  la fin...)
Le plus dur, a va tre de trouver une image (si possible amusante) en rapport avec le sujet tout en respectant les rgles du forum.
Challenge accepted...  ::mrgreen::  

(*note*: Urban Dictionary possde une trs bonne dfinition pour le terme suggr par Google dans l'image ci-dessous)





*Bonus:*

Coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurre:

()[%]


La prise de la bastille:

o/o/o/o/_[]_[]_[]_[]_\o\o\o\o

----------


## jetSett

Bonjours  tous !  voici mes rponses :




> 1. %


un micropourcentage de ptit soleil, eu... une aurore borale !




> 2. %^)


Lger strabisme, mais content (un peu con?)




> 3. !#%


l'inverse du pourcentage d'un dise... un pourcentage de bmol bmol !




> 4. &&%!


Boum, crac, aie 




> 5. %


Serpent strabique et difforme




> 6. ]%+]


Ensemble mathmatique un poil bizarre




> 7. <-%


Bas d'un smiley avec les testiboules un poil de travers (non, c'est pas dgueulasse !)




> 8. %-{


Revoil notre strabique avec une bouche de mangas refltant la plus profonde tristesse, et le dgot absolu de notre monde, car il le trouve trop tordu



```
9. %%
```

Smiley qui a les oreillons




> 10. ~%3


Strabique (encore lui !) a qui il a pouss un cheveux, donc il est content, et rclame un zoubis

BONUS :



> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


  |~O~|o   o <o




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurr"


 O|D

Voila !

----------


## minnesota

Mais c'est qu'il est pas trop tard :

*VOUS :*



*MOI :*



*Ben ouais, un smiley d'or sans mon smiley d'or, c'est pas un smiley d'or. 
Maintenant a l'est*  ::aie::

----------


## strokeforstroke

Bonjour  tous, voici mon humble participation:



> 1. %


Un mec bourr qui a pas russi  atteindre les toilettes sans en mettre partout




> 2. %^)


Un saut en parachute mal maitris...




> 3. !#%


Et paf! Je m'en doutais, j'espre le club de parachute a une bonne assurance.




> 4. &&%!


Nouvelle quipe de bobsleigh. Y'en a un qui n'est pas au point.




> 5. %


Ils emmnent le gars sur la potence! Tout a pour un bobsleigh...




> 6. ]%+]


La machine  faire des steaks hachs




> 7. <-%


coyote (on voit juste sa gueule) sur le point de croquer bip bip, mais celui ci vient de remettre un coup d'acclrateur.




> 8. %-{


un distributeur de bonbons ou de gadgets




> 9. %%


Le poinonneur des lillas ...




> 10. ~%3


ce cochon grill est presque cuit  point




> 1. "La prise de la bastille"


&&&&/@==* []___|#|___[]




> 2. "Un coucher de soleil sur une tartine beurre"


=~~((O))~~=

----------

